# OFE - Juice Reviews



## Stosta (23/11/16)

*Tobacco Lane Review*

So I got hold of the OFE Tobacco Lane Juices to try out, and just thought I would put my thoughts down for you guys. As always it turned out to be long, so I will summarise right at the bottom!

Firstly it must be said that I’m no tobacco connoisseur, but I have tried a couple, and certainly had enough stinkies in my life to be able to pick up tobacco (although "flavour" was not something I really ever associated with smoking)! I generally prefer my tobacco vapes to contain more, and by that I mean a tobacco base, but accented with coconut or something sweet, so that needs to be kept in mind. From what I can gather, this juice line is aimed at recreating an authentic cigarette experience, so not my usual go-to thing.

All the juices were tasted in a Subtank Mini, with a 0.5 commercial coil (SSOCC), at a wattage range from 25 – 35, depending on the juice. They are all 3mg, and a 50:50 PG:VG ratio.

*Classic Light *

*




*

*Website Blurb:*

_Subtle tobacco flavor that provides the smooth experience you expect from your favorite light cigarette brand._

*What I Got*

Firstly I’m not sure what the juice is actually called. Everything I can find, including the nifty box it came in calls it “Classic Light”, but the bottle says it’s “Classic Gold”, so I’m assuming it’s the same juice, but you know what they say about assumptions? Yeah…

The kind of tobacco I picked up here, was when I attempted spitting tobacco. A really fresh taste, with a subtle sweetness to it. I actually thought it tasted more like a pudding vape (but not that sweet), but when I fired it up in the lounge, my wife took one sniff and forbid me from vaping it inside (withdrawn later), because it apparently smelled exactly like a cigarette.

I would say subtlety is the key of this one, nothing over-bearing, but all-in-all pretty tasty and smooth. I do think it replicates a light cigarette pretty well (your B&H Special Mild, or Marlboro Light), but did find that it got a bit too dry for me after an hour or so.

*Cool Menthol*







*Website Blurb:*

_Crisp, refreshing menthol meets traditional American tobacco recreating the satisfying experience of your favorite menthol cigarette._

*What I Got:
*
What I got was pleasantly surprised! I figured after the first juice had dried my mouth out, I would need a bit of a menthol bump. I was expecting more tobacco, and less menthol, but it is actually the opposite. A very nice, smooth, yet strong menthol coolness, with a little tobacco at the back of my mouth on the exhale, with a touch of sweetness following through the whole experience.

I was a menthol cigarette smoker, so maybe this is why it appealed to me. As soon as I picked up that minty tobacco it put a smile on my face, and took me back to my old brand (LD Menthol). Enough tobacco flavour, but the menthol aspect of it greatly overpowers it so that it remains nothing more than an afterthought. If you're looking for a replication of a menthol cigarette, this one is pretty close IMO!

As an interesting side note; I found that I preferred the tobaccos all with the airflow fully open on the STM, but reverted back to my usual "middle" setting with the Cool Menthol. Not sure why, but I found the flavours on the tobacco-only juices to be better fully open, and likewise the medium setting for the Cool Menthol.

*Original Bold






Website Blurb:*
_
Bold, American tobacco flavors perfectly blended to create an authentic cigarette experience with solid throat hit and rugged appeal._

*What I Got:
*
"Bold" is a great term to describe the flavour on this juice. For me this is a cigar, and not a cigarette flavour. Strong, rich, dark tobacco images come to mind, with a tiny bit of sweetness on my tongue. I was never a cigar fan, but this is actually a pretty damned tasty juice. Not as dry as the Classic Light, and not as sweet as the Cool Menthol (and obviously no menthol), but quite special in it's own way.

*Turkish Blend







Website Blurb:
*
_Exotic tobacco blend treats you to the unique, flavorful experience of classic Turkish-blend cigarettes._
*
What I Got:
*
To start with I'm pretty sure I've never had a "Turkish Blend" Cigarette, I was always a "what can I afford" kind of smoker, so I don't think I ever got around to tasting them. This was kind of exciting as I had no idea what to expect, indeed no expectations whatsoever!

Surprised once again, but this time in the opposite direction, it was terrifying! When I was a kid I used to try and sneak sips of my dad's beers. He once caught me out by emptying his pipe into the can and leaving it well-placed behind him, so I thought I could get away with it. This reminds me of that experience. It is sweet, but the rest of it is not for me, and I won't be giving it anymore time either! I suppose the fact that it transported me to this memory might be considered a good thing if I could confirm my father smoked Turkish Blends in his pipe. In short, no thanks!

It was actually awesome to go through these juices. I didn't think I had much of a knowledge in tobaccos, but working through these juices made me realise that I'm familiar with more types of tobacco flavours than I initially thought. I still prefer tobacco to be a secondary flavour in a juice, but at least now I know that I like "Bold, American Tobaccos", and will pass on your "Turkish Blend" concoction.

*TL;DR

Classic Gold / Light: *Good flavours of a light cigarette, got a bit dry for my liking after lots of vaping, but overall a decent replication.

*Cool Menthol: *As a menthol fan it shouldn't be surprising that this was my favourite. A strong and sweet menthol, with a subtle, lingering tobacco flavour. Tops!

*Original Bold: *I think this tastes like a cigar. I never liked cigars, but now I'm old I guess I can see the allure in the flavour. Rich, a bit of sweet, and enough different things happening to keep me entertained.

*Turkish Blend: *Don't be fooled, it doesn't taste like a Turkish Delight. I found no delight in it, but it may be due to a cognitive bias and a bad childhood experience. Definitely reminds me of a pipe though!



*
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/16)

Thanks for sharing your views @Stosta 
Great to hear the comparisons between the different juices 
That menthol one sounds good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your views @Stosta
> Great to hear the comparisons between the different juices
> That menthol one sounds good!


Thanks @Silver ! 

You should definitely try it if you like tobaccos or are happy experimenting with them (I know you like the menthol enough ). Not sure you're going to find your nic preference easily though!


----------



## Silver (23/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @Silver !
> 
> You should definitely try it if you like tobaccos or are happy experimenting with them (I know you like the menthol enough ). Not sure you're going to find your nic preference easily though!



Tobaccoes are indeed my thing @Stosta - i just prefer them in MTL so cant do well with much below 12mg on my preferred gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/16)

Great to see more tobacco commercial juices around. Thank you for your impressions @Stosta.

From here: "*Please Note: Classic Gold was previously called Classic Light. It is the exact same flavour as Classic Light and the name changed in October of 2016.".

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/11/16)

Where can we get hold of these @Stosta ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/16)

Schnappie said:


> Where can we get hold of these @Stosta ?



http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/ofe-old-fashioned-e-lixir.html

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

Company: OFE (Old Fashioned Elixir, stocked by Vape King)
Product Name: Cup O Joe
Reviewer: Carnival
Mod: Smok T-Priv
Watts/Volts: 25-35W
Atomiser: Hadaly RDA
Coil Resistance: 0.3
Wicking Material: Japanese Cotton
Strength: 6mg
Price: R190 (30ml)
Website: vapeking.co.za




*Product description on website: *

Perfectly roasted, rich coffee served with a hint of luxurious cream and just a touch of sweetness to start your day off right and keep you going all day.

All OFE Main Street juices come in a 30/70 blend of PG/VG


*Reviewer Notes/First Impressions: *

Rich is quite right! I do get rich notes of coffee which I love - the taste is just like when you smell a bottle of good, high quality coffee. I could also taste that hint of cream. For me, I find it has a fair bit of sweetness to it (I wouldn’t say “just a touch”) so that’s the only area of improvement I’d suggest for Cup O Joe - lower the sweetness. I found this juice best at 35W. I have been looking for a good coffee flavour and I believe I found a winner!

*Rating:* 8/10

*Conclusion:* Would I buy it again? For that rich coffee flavour, oh yes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

Thanks for the review @Carnival 
I am also a keen coffee vaper but havent vaped coffee flavours for a while
I will keep this juice in mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/3/18)

*OLD-FASHIONED ELIXIRS (OFE) - CUP O' JOE*

Flavour Description:

"Perfectly roasted, rich coffee served with a hint of luxurious cream and 
just a touch of sweetness to start your day off right and keep you going all day."

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.22 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: Ooooh this juice has a delicious flavour! I couldn’t stop vaping it!

@Carnival I read your review above and I didn't find it noticeably sweet.

Would I buy this juice again: Most definitely!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/3/18)

Hooked said:


> *OLD-FASHIONED ELIXIRS (OFE) - CUP O' JOE*
> 
> Flavour Description:
> 
> ...



Thanks @Hooked 
How would you describe the coffee aspect?
Is it dark, rich and roasted - or lighter and milkier?


----------



## Hooked (18/3/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> How would you describe the coffee aspect?
> Is it dark, rich and roasted - or lighter and milkier?



@Silver I'll include this aspect in my reviews from now on, since it's the second time that you've asked this, - hint taken! I would say that it's rich and roasted. "Dark" sounds heavy too me and it isn't heavy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

